# What a Bad Day!!!



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

I was sore from yesterdays ride in gale force winds, work was crazy as soon as I hit the door and got worse as the day went on. I went to my massage appointment and she said it was 2 days ago and was now booked up. Arrgghhh!!!!

I was so mad, I had to cool off. I figured I would visit my friendly neighborhood Giant dealer, he always knows what to say. Well, I ordered the TCR SL3 I had been dreaming about and he said it should be here Tuesday. Yes, he always knows what to say...
That made me feel a bit better but not quite there yet so I ordered a pair of Sidi GENIUS 5 pro carbon shoes for 168.00 delivered (Sierra Trading Post last day of sale) and lastly Look Keo 2 MAX Composite Pedals for about $92.00 delivered (PBK). 

I am good now, but, I'm broke!!! Tomorrow I am off to wilderness survival school for the weekend and hopefully when I recoup from that, my new ride will be here!!! Yay!!!

Thanks for listening all, 
JimT


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Dude, that sounds awesome! Especially the wilderness survival school! I wanna do that!

Congrats on the bike, you'll need to post up some pics when you get it! I ordered some Look pedals from PBK a week ago and am hoping they're now on a plane crossing the pond. That volcano jacked everything up!

Take care!


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow. Enjoy the new bike. That's a nice one!


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

Just got back from the survival class and it was very WET!!! Let's just say it was putting survival to the test, it was great, the basics but great. 

Now I am ready and waiting for my new bike...

JimT


----------

